# Interesting Spurgeon Comment



## bookslover (Jun 7, 2008)

_Scripture best explains Scripture, as diamond cuts diamond. The Word of God carries its own keys for all its locks. It is profitable to study Scripture, not in fragments, but in connected paragraphs. It is well to see the glory of a star, but better to behold the whole constellation in which it shines._

- from a sermon on Isaiah 9:1-2 preached in 1890.

Interesting comments, seeing that Spurgeon was vehemently against verse-by-verse expository preaching.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Wannabee (Jun 7, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Interesting comments, seeing that Spurgeon was vehemently against verse-by-verse expository preaching.



Was Spurgeon against it, or did he just not practice it? I've found his sermons to be very expositional, even if he doesn't stick to one book. His sermon on Isaiah 6 is a classic example of good exposition, as are all his expository notes.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 7, 2008)

He was both against it and didn't practice it. What Spurgeon was, was a theological preacher. Typically, he takes a text, gives a brief comment or two about the context, and then spins a theological sermon out of the text.

He's an enigma sometimes. Many people say his sermons are wonderful, even when they have little or nothing to do with the text.

As for his expositions (often printed at the end of some of the shorter sermons), I think they're often surfacy and boring. But the sermons are often masterpieces of theological reflection.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 8, 2008)

He said 'it is profitable to STUDY scripture', not 'it is profitable to PREACH scripture'...

So I don't think the quote contradicts his practice.


----------

